# Making Signatures! - With Photoshop



## Cat Breath (Oct 25, 2009)

There are a lot of cute signatures on here, but some people might not have the tools to create a cool/cute signature of their kitties, and I'd like to help out. ^^ I love using Photoshop, and I can do quite a few things. All you have to do is tell me what you want! Include things like:

Picture links (If any):
Font type and text:
Colors:
Background:
Effects (Swirly stuff, other brushes, etc.):
Size:
Other:

Sorry if this isn't the right board... I wasn't too sure which one it would go under, but I took my best guess.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

It goes in Cats in Art & Literature: viewforum.php?f=10

But I think the mods will move it for you, so don't worry. :wink:


----------



## Cat Breath (Oct 25, 2009)

Ohh! Pfft, I should have seen that. :crazy 
Thank you! Hopefully this will get moved. ^^


----------

